
How Hillary's Campaign May Be Using Big Data - Red_Tarsius
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/how-hillary-s-campaign-is-almost-certainly-using-big-data/
======
ryansloan
I look forward to the inevitable postmortems/analysis of this process after
the election is over. Some interesting research and writing came out of both
of Obama's campaigns.

It's interesting to me that this article focuses on how they might be using
data to understand who can be persuaded. I recently read a book by Eitan Hersh
called Hacking the Electorate about how campaigns use data to perceive voters
(and how they primarily focus on public data). Hersh suggests that
persuadability isn't a focus of campaign initiatives because it's too hard to
do in a way that is cost-effective. He suggests this is the main reason
campaigns focus on mobilizing people who are likely to vote for their
candidate. It will be interesting to see if campaigns are able to build better
models for persuasion this year.

